# Finance jobs in sydney ???



## NehaSa (Jul 3, 2017)

What jobs can a post graduate in finance get? With overall 6years of experience but no experience of working in Australia.
Also do online courses from oten TAFE help to get entry level jobs?
Kind regards, 
Nsa


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

NehaSa said:


> What jobs can a post graduate in finance get? With overall 6years of experience but no experience of working in Australia.
> Also do online courses from oten TAFE help to get entry level jobs?
> Kind regards,
> Nsa


Additional courses or certification can help.


----------

